# SDL excursion



## Edgefan (May 15, 2010)

The following is a letter I sent off to Amtrak regarding our latest trip around the country. Not noted in the letter was all the help you folks provided as well as the fact that I (we) finally had the privilege of meeting The Traveler in his northwestern haunts  I would do the Slidell run in a heartbeat again, but can't afford the new point system. Would that be four zones now? What would that cost in thier new calculations? Just venting a little. I'm a big boy, will figure out new ways to get the most rail for my points in time. But again, I felt lucky to have gotten in on it at all, not to mention with the Chief leg in it. 

Amtrak Customer Service; May 15th, 2010

This note is a follow up to our multi-leg excursion beginning April 20th, 2010. When one plans so far ahead for a trip of this size, there are some apprehensions as time draws near that there might be some unrealistic expectations. Let me just say that Amtrak personnel exceeded all our expectations in every aspect of our travels. I am still in awe of what a fantastic whirlwind journey we had around this great country of ours. Amtrak provides the finest way to see this country, and we look forward to our next trip.

First and foremost, Station Agent Bob of Mt Pleasant, IA was instrumental in helping to tie it all together. His personal assistance and input helped sculpt a trip that will be hard to beat. His years of service with Amtrak are quite an asset and you should be proud of him.

April 20th, 2010 California Zephyr Train #6 finally arrived into MTP, less than an hour beyond the scheduled arrival time. We had reservations for car 631 roomette 5 but were informed there was a problem with car 631 so we boarded car 632 and roomette 8 became our first home. Sleeping car attendant Donald was there to greet us. My wife is back in school and had a term paper due. Donald immediately offered to bring lunch to our room which we normally don't do, but with the urgency of her paper, we accepted. This was a huge time saver and was greatly appreciated. Arrival into Chicago was only a few minutes off schedule!

Metropolitan lounge folks need a huge round of applause here. There was a service disruption affecting the Lake Shore Limited and Capitol Limited the day before so the lounge was packed with travelers due to the canceled services. All I can say is Metropolitan lounge personnel were smooth and efficient as all passengers we interacted with were in good humor and pleasant. Again, that is due to the patience and good nature of your employees and they need to know they turned around a potentially bad situation that was beyond their control to a seamless organized outflow of extra passengers to each outbound train. We were able to observe most of it as our next train wasn't until the 8:00PM departure of the City of New Orleans.

City of New Orleans Train #59 of April 20th, 2010 Boarding call came and the effortless trek to our car #5900 reinforces the benefits of being a sleeping car passenger. Tina, our sleeping car attendant greeted us as we boarded and directed us to our room, E. She was incredibly attentive. That fact was not lost on me because I knew she also had the transition dorm passengers to attend to. She had many tidbits of info to relay about New Orleans which was wonderful as I had only been to NOL as a young child. She gave us a good restaurant suggestion which we followed and found it to be very good with no wait. It was also obvious how proud of “her train”, she was. I do hope that we see her again in the future. Overnight in NOL.

April 22nd, 2010 brought us to our early boarding of our next train, the Crescent. Boarding was again very smooth due to the efficiency of our very personable conductor. I'm sorry I did not note her name but I'm sure you know who was on duty and thank her for us, please! My wife is somewhat arthritic and at times has difficulty dealing with her bags. Even though the conductor was unaware of this, we thank her immensely for allowing us to board our sleeping car directly in New Orleans. (We were not officially in our sleeper until Slidell) She allowed us to board car 2010 room B in New Orleans as the room was unoccupied. This saved quite a bit of disruption, not having to transfer en-route. Amtrak will be repaid 10 fold for considerations such as this. This was the only issue in our itinerary that I was really stressed about and everything that morning went very smoothly. Our sleeping car attendant was Romadell. He was very personable and was always asking if we needed anything. It was interesting to talk to him and hear him talk about his history with Amtrak. We were also interviewed on this leg by a couple of trainees. They said we appeared approachable and asked if they could interview us. We, of course, welcomed them into our room. It was a great learning experience for both sides! One of the interviewer's name was Gene and he stated that Tina (our City of New Orleans sleeping car attendant) “got him on”. Small world! Unfortunately I did not catch the female interviewer's name but she will also represent Amtrak well. I hope nothing but the best for them and told them I was somewhat envious of them in their new endeavor. The only glitch at all on this leg was as we neared Washington DC, my wife left her blue tooth charging in our room as she was occupied with helping a woman with Alzheimers whose husband had to use the facilities before we disembarked. We got to know this couple, who were going on to Philadelphia, very well on this trip. We dined with them and even had them over to our room the evening before. Our hearts really went out to them and thanks to Amtrak, we plan on keeping in touch with them. As far as the blue-tooth, its loss was a small price to pay for our new friends.

Upon our early arrival in DC, we checked into the ClubAcela lounge. Again, smooth and uneventful as usual. After stowing our bags we gained information about local bus service in the DC area from personnel there, as we wanted to make use of our layover before boarding the Capitol Limited that afternoon. They directed us to the Circulator bus that ran down K st. This saved us an enormous amount of time (and funds) and were able to absorb the Corcoran gallery, WWII and Vietnam memorials as well as the the other monuments in that area of the National Mall. We arrived back at Union Station DC in plenty of time for the April 23rd, 2010 boarding of our next train, the Capitol Limited. Brian was there to greet us at car 2901 and directed us to our room, E. One of many attributes of Brian's was that he was incredibly fast and efficient in making up our room that evening. I stepped out to grab an item from our bag in the luggage rack downstairs for my wife. Upon my return he was chatting with my wife in our completely made up room, squared away corners and all! Fastest bed maker I have ever (seen?) encountered! We also met two more brand new friends, a mother and her son who were en route to Utah for her father's funeral. They were first time travelers and wonderful people from Alexandria, VA. She did not have it in her to drive or fly and wanted some time for reflection. I assured her there was no better way to prepare and to begin making herself whole again, than by train. We made sure they knew of the perk of the Metropolitan Lounge in CHI. Upon our arrival into Chicago, there they were in line ahead of us in the lounge getting checked in. We grabbed a table together in the lounge and now wished we were continuing on together. Time went too fast, and we soon helped them gather their belongings for their departure on the California Zephyr's train #5. Again, new friends that we will definitely keep in touch with.

Our April 24th, 2010 boarding for Southwest Chief' Train #3 is now at hand. Boarding from the lounge is such a wonderful perk. (did I mention that?!) Henry our sleeping car attendant for car 330 directed us to our room, C. Henry was extremely entertaining and full of history. He spent what could have been his down time, talking baseball and telling many other great stories. That also was not lost on me, and we cherished every moment of his time. Altitude has its downside on systems in the car. During the many lavatory vacuum system resets he had to endure, I came to anticipate his laughing refrain of “push the button”. Evan after departure of #3, I still had that refrain in my head. I think a passenger even composed an impromptu rap to accompany Henry's antics. Antonio in the dining car needs a notable mention for running a fine dining car service. Dined with folks from all over and the new (to us) apple vinaigrette salad dressing was very tasty. Early arrival in LAX. Henry quickly hailed a Redcap for us upon our April 26th, 2010 arrival. Farewell Henry, it was wonderful! This was the first time we were able to utilize the unique transition respite of the Traxx lounge while waiting for our next train, Coast Starlight #14. The redcap reassured us he would be back for us, bags and all, to take us back to our next train.

Conductor Bobbie made her way through the passengers without being impersonal yet retaining the efficiency needed to board us in plenty of time, and pulled our tickets for train #14. With our boarding pass in hand, we hopped on the Redcap cart to be taken right to the door of car 1430 and met by our new sleeping car attendant, Anthony. Anthony saw to us immediately upon departure and brought a bucket of ice to our room, E. There seemed to be a lot of first time riders on this run, yet despite that, Anthony still made himself available for any of our needs. Patrick runs a fine dining car and needs to be commended. We had just an overnight with family in Portland, OR and upon our arrival in PDX we were elated to learn that we would not only have the same crew for the next day's #11, but that we would also retain the services of Anthony as our sleeping car attendant! Yes!

So a whirlwind 24 hours in Portland and back onboard Coast Starlight #11 car 1130 room D on April 28th, 2010, again, with Anthony as our sleeping car attendant. I found it awesome that the train was spotted so our car was directly across from the track side exit of Portland's Metropolitan Lounge. (We laughed at the lounge agent as he had asked if we needed a redcap.) My wife, Anthony and I all grinned, as much time was saved without the usual introductions. My wife Sharon had literally woken up in the middle of the night thinking about the lunch salad offering in the PPC and wondered if she would have the opportunity to enjoy it. Upon hearing this, Anthony informed us we should get to the PPC right away and it should be no problem. Allen, the PPC attendant, seemed a little put off by our presence, and I was somewhat uncomfortable. Allen had an issue because he stated he had a wine tasting at 3:30PM. He also informed us that all he had was the salad. My wife Sharon stated that that was the only reason we were “bothering” him, and that she really wanted to try the salad. I thought to myself that it did not take me an hour and a half to eat a salad and wished for better company with Patrick in the dining car. While eating our salads, without the “warm roll” mind you, Anthony came in for ice for another passenger. Uncomfortable words were exchanged between Allen and Anthony, and I ate as quickly as possible. Sharon apologized to Anthony about the situation afterwords, and before we knew it, Allen presented himself at the door of our room with a plate of cut up fruit and Ghiradelli chocolate squares, as well as a handwritten note of apology to us. Apology accepted Allen, and we moved on. We knew Anthony had a lot to do with the smoothing of the situation and Sharon thanked him. We received a warm dining car welcome from Patrick upon our entrance for dinner. He was disappointed and actually worried that he did not see us for lunch. Such kind words to know that we were actually missed! I was sorry to realize that we would have to say our final goodbyes after breakfast as our destination was San Jose.

After three days with family and friends, time to get back on the rails again! In San Jose station May 2nd, 2010 I queued up in the ticketing line just to check in and inquire about any particulars of the Capitol Corridor trains, as this was the first time we had taken one. (I already had our tickets) A station volunteer stepped up to inquire if I had any questions. I felt able to free up my space in line and asked him about the specifics of Capitol Corridor trains. I was worried if our luggage would pose a problem. This (very young) volunteer explained the differences in cars (new vs. older) and what to look for in a car before we boarded. Knowledge is very empowering and I felt confident that we would not be a hindrance when the boarding call came. On the platform, we found a car that would suit our needs and found plenty of room to stow our bags in it. So here we are, in a much nicer train (#728) than I imagined, with the next car to ours being the cafe car. Sharon grabbed us a light breakfast and we wound our way to our next destination of Sacramento. (Third time's a charm for this great section of track.) The Conductor was a little confused with our tickets. They had been issued with all our other revenue tickets at our “home” station of Mt Pleasant, IA. I think her confusion might have come from the fact that the tickets did not specify an actual train number on them, just stated Capitol Corridor Unreserved. The unreserved part was what made me a little nervous but was unfounded as it was Sunday morning. Luggage wise, it also helped that this train originated in SJC and terminated in Sacramento, our destination. That was intentional on my part, as I knew the extra time, for us, would be helpful. We waited for most passengers in our car to de-train so we wouldn't be an obstruction.

Overnight in Sacramento, more family!

Sacramento station May 3rd, 2010. Our fat pack of Amtrak tickets was soon to become another set of stapled souvenir stubs. Last train, California Zephyr #6, to take us on our last leg home to Mt. Pleasant. Easy boarding process once again, as the station personnel as well as volunteers directed everyone where to be prior to the California Zephyr's approach. Greeted at car 631 by Elizabeth, our latest and sadly, last sleeping car attendant, who directed us to room D. I was stunned in getting to know Elizabeth that she had only been with Amtrak a year and a half. That is not only a tribute to her, but to Amtrak's training program as well. She oversaw car 631 with confidence and efficiency. This is our last leg and I was happy that it was a two day affair. Time for me (us) to decompress and ready ourselves for the final disembarkation. Of note on this leg: The shower did not work in room D. There was also an occasional leak in the lavatory system as one would get the occasional smell of methane. It was not to the point of being unbearable, what was unbearable was the whining from the passengers in room B! I made it a point to tell Elizabeth so she could enter work orders on them. And as an aside, my wife noticed on our final morning at breakfast, uh, let me just say an unkempt coach passenger, walking through the dining car and newly refreshed/changed (same) coach passenger walking back. That might explain my having to ask Elizabeth for towels for the downstairs shower and then to find an empty bucket, where soaps had been the morning before. I ended up rinsing off a used sliver of soap from the trash. It bothered me, but I do not fault the dining staff nor Elizabeth. I view it no differently than stealing and I abhor thieves. Again, I did speak to Elizabeth on that issue as well and she was mortified and full of apologies. No apology was necessary as I know she cannot possibly stand guard at the shower door all day.

Also, not anything Amtrak, but upon gathering our luggage from the unoccupied H-room after departing Ottumwa, IA (they were placed there to make room for the intermediate passengers) it was obvious that our luggage had been gone through. (my wife places the zippers just so) I made an inquiry to Elizabeth about it and she said that it was probably when the train was searched in Reno. I knew Reno law enforcement had gone through the train. I didn't know they searched our luggage. My wife called the Reno police department upon our return and asked why our luggage was searched. Their response was that the dog must have alerted on our bags and that was probable cause. The officer went on to say that to alert on our bags, all they had to do was be near or touch a bag that had contraband in them. Well, we were on many legs in all parts of the country so that was an obvious possibility. It just would have been nice to have been present during the search. She also mentioned to the Reno officer that it was obvious our bags had been gone through, as things were in disarray. We did get an apology from him on that.

All said, it was a wonderful trip. Of note: I did take a close look around in the H-room as a point of reference for when I will need it years from now! We will be back and look forward to future travels. Sorriest sight in the world is the train pulling away with us not on it! Please extend our thanks to everyone stated and unstated that made this trip “one for the books”! Every train was either early or only a few minutes off schedule. Again, BEYOND our expectations . Thank you Amtrak!

Sincerely,


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 15, 2010)

What a fine letter and great trip report as well. Amtrak should be appreciative of passengers who spend the time to review and critique their service. Sounds like you had a wonderful trip with a few exceptions. We can hardly wait to get back on a train


----------



## City of Miami (May 16, 2010)

New point system?  What new point system?


----------



## PaulM (May 30, 2010)

Edgefan said:


> First and foremost, Station Agent Bob of Mt Pleasant, IA was instrumental in helping to tie it all together. His personal assistance and input helped sculpt a trip that will be hard to beat. His years of service with Amtrak are quite an asset and you should be proud of him.


I never got his name, but he has done me a few good turns over the years. I always enjoy boarding in MTP.


----------

